# Huge gravel pit bass.



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

This big girl was caught on a bass pattern bomber model a. As soon as she was hooked she rose to the surface, jumped about a foot out of the water, then immediately gave up. She was full of eggs as it was the first week in March. The cold water may have had something to do with her lathargic behavior as well. She weighed in over 7lbs.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

nice fish! not many people are lucky enough to catch one that size in ohio. the only thing i see is your picture angle could have been better-maybe nobody to help,but that is a nice fatty.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Nice catch!!! For this time of year that is a pig!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Tiny Tim said:


> Nice catch!!! For this time of year that is a pig!!! Congrats!!




He said she was full of eggs as this was in March?????

guess he forgot this pic was on his camera for ummm.......9 months?????


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

nice fish none the less...:B :B :B


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I think he means shes full of eggs like she would be in March, not this was from March.


----------



## Trophy Hunter (Dec 7, 2007)

I actually caught this fish about ten years ago. Yes it was in March. I scanned a photo that I had laying around. I just wanted to share my PB largemouth with the forum. 

This weekend however, with all the rivers being up so high, I offered to take my uncle to one of the pits on the property where I caught this hawg. Knowing that he wouldn't pass all four no trespassing signs posted on the path to the lake, I called the company who owns the property. The man who answered the phone informed me that permission is only given to those who work for the company due to problems with littering. He added that people were arrested three weeks ago for trespassing. I've been fishing this area for over ten years. This particular company has multiple pits that I used to fish for the last ten years. This seems to be a trend lately. As tome goes by it gets harder to get acsess to good water.

DON'T BE A LITTERBUG...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah....the Oeder's are a picky bunch.....


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

nice bass. i know ive never caught one even close to that. thanks for the photo


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

I landed a 27" LMB from a gravel pit in SE Ohio in March some years back and she fought lame too;one good pull and I skidded her up on the bank(mouth was big enough to put two fists into it).I did'nt know whether to be thrilled or dissapointed.TC1


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

TC1 how much did ur 27'' er weigh?


----------

